# الأجهزة المحلية تعتدي على رهبان عُزَل بـ"دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري" بـ"وادي الريان" !!!



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2010)

*الأجهزة المحلية تعتدي على رهبان عُزَل بـ"دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري" بـ"وادي الريان" !!!*

*الأجهزة المحلية تعتدي على رهبان عُزَل بـ"دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري" بـ"وادي الريان" وسط صمت رئاسي (من موقع الاقباط متحدون)


CET 19:33:46 - 24/01/2010 
 أخبار وتقارير من مراسلينا​*_*
الراهب بولس الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري:
• الرهبان نحتجوا على دخول اللودرات الدير وقالوا للمأمور ما تفعلونه هو إرهاب للرهبان وأنكم تساندون الإرهاب.
• الحكومة تشجع الشرطة والأجهزة المحلية على ا لاعتداء علينا.
• بسبب مشكلة المباني تحرر لي أكثر من 20 محضر من قبل جهاز أمن الدولة وحصلت على أحكامًا بشهرين سجن ولكنها لم تنفذ، وتم تلفيق بعض التهم لي، وحكم عليّ بغرامة 44 مليون جنيه بسبب المباني، و6 مليون دولار لأجل توصيل خط الغاز!!
• جهاز أمن الدولة أطلق على الدير لقب "الدير المهجور".
• نطالب الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك بالتدخل العاجل لوقف هذه المهزلة والإعتداءات التي تحدث من وقت لآخر على الرهبان بالدير.
كتب: جرجس بشرى – خاص الأقباط متحدون
استمرارًا لسلسلة قمع الحريات الدينية في مصر ومنع الحكومة المصرية للمسيحيين من بناء وإقامة شعائرهم الدينية بدعم من مؤسسة الرئاسة والأجهزة الأمنية والمحلية بالدولة، قامت الأجهزة المحلية مؤخرًا مدعومة بجهاز أمن الدولة بالإعتداء على رهبان عُزل بدير القديس مكاريوس السكندري بوادي الريان بمُحافظة الفيوم، تحسبًا لقيام الرهبان بقيام بأعمال بناء داخل الدير . *_






*وقال الراهب بولس الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري في تصريح خاص لـ"الأقباط مُتحدون" أن ثلاثة سيارات ولودارات تابعة للأجهزة المحلية مدعومة بقوة أمنية يقودها مأمور مركز شرطة مركز "يوسف الصديق" بالفيوم ويدعى يوسف الخلاوي، وصلت إلى الدير ومنعت بعض السيارات التي كانت تحمل الطوب الأحمر للدير، وقاموا بنزع اللوحات المعدنية للسيارات التي حمّلت الطوب للدير وحجزوها في القسم، وتهجموا على رهبان الدير، وضربوا أبونا زكريا باللودر.

والغريب أن مأمور القسم أوقف سيارات وجرارات ولودرات من على الطريق العام لتأتي وتُحمل الطوب من الدير إلى القسم.
وأوضح الراهب بولس أن الحكومة المصرية ما زالت تمتنع عن السماح للرهبان العزل بالبناء في الدير، وقد أرسلنا شكاوى إلى رئيس الجمهورية ورئيس الوزراء ولكن دون جدوى، كما أن محافظ الفيوم متواطئ مع الشرطة والأجهزة المحلية، لأنه عندما ذهب أبونا إليشع المقاري "رئيس الدير" إلى محافظ الفيوم لحل المشكلة قالوا له في المحافظة "مش فاضيين" وتهربوا منه كثيرًا.

وأضاف الراهب بولس أنه بسبب مشكلة المباني تحرر له أكثر من 20 محضر من قبل جهاز أمن الدولة وحصل على أحكامًا بشهرين سجن ولكنها لم تُنفذ، وتم تلفيق بعض التهم له، وحُكم عليه بغرامة 44 مليون جنيه بسبب المباني، و6 مليون دولار لأجل توصيل خط الغاز.
وأكد الراهب بولس أن معه أوراقًا ومستندات رسمية تؤكد ذلك، مشيرًا إلى أن الأجهزة المحلية كانت تريد تكسير خط المياة بالدير.
وأشار الراهب بولس إلى أن الرهبان احتجوا على دخول اللودرات الدير وقالوا للمأمور ما تفعلونه هو إرهاب للرهبان وأنكم تساندون الإرهاب، الأمر الذي جعل المأمور يتراجع لأنه ليس معه إذن من النيابة للقيام بذلك.
وقال الراهب بولس: أنا أتعجب من قيام الأجهزة المحلية ومأمور القسم بالقيام بالتعدي على الرهبان علشان شوية طوب داخلين للدير، فنحن نتعبد لله وتركنا العالم ولسنا تجار مخدرات أو آثار أو مجرمين.

وأكد أن الحكومة تشجع الشرطة والأجهزة المحلية على الإعتداء عليهم.
وطالب الراهب بولس الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك بالتدخل العاجل لوقف هذه المهزلة والإعتداءات التي تحدث من وقت لآخر على الرهبان بالدير والمحاولات المستميتة التي تقوم بها الأجهزة المحلية وجهاز أمن الدولة لمنع قيام أبنية للرهبان بالدير.
يُذكر أن الأب متى المسكين كان قد أرسل الراهب إليشع لتعمير الدير، وأن جهاز أمن الدولة سمح للرهبان بالإقامة بالدير بناءًا على تصريح، حيث طلب جهاز أمن الدولة من الراهب إليشع بعد اقتياده إلى جهاز أمن الدولة بالحصول على تصريح من وزارة البيئة للإقامة بالدير.
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الرهبان يطلقون على هذا الدير بالدير المحفور ولكن جهاز أمن الدولة أطلق عليه الدير المهجور "كما هو مسجل في أمن الدولة"، وسنوافيكم تباعًا بتطور الأحداث بالدير.*


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (25 يناير 2010)

*رد: الأجهزة المحلية تعتدي على رهبان عُزَل بـ"دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري" بـ"وادي الريان" وسط صمت رئاسي*

وبعد كل هاد بيقولو ده مفيش اضطهاد ودول المحرضين على الفتنه الطائفيه اللي بيقولو ان في اضطهاد بمصر 

ولسا من شوي كمان قرات هاد الخبر !

أهالى "الزرائب" يتهمون "وزير" بإفساد عيد الغطاس

أكد أهالى منطقة الزرائب التابعة لحى منشأة ناصر بأن هناك كارثة كبرى تحدث للأقباط المقيمين بالمنطقة وتعتبر تكرارا لأحداث نجع حمادى، وهذا كان بيد الحكومة وليس بأيدى أفراد، حيث أصدر الدكتور عبد العظيم وزير محافظ القاهرة قرارا بشأن إزالة عدد من المنازل المقامة أسفل دير القديس سمعان.....الخ


تسلمي يا قمر على نقل الخبر ولو انو مش حلوو​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2010)

*أعتداء الشرطة المصرية على رهبان دير الأنبا مكاريوس بالفيوم بمصر*

*الأجهزة المحلية تعتدي على رهبان عُزَل بـدير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري بوادي الريان محافظة الفيوم بمصر وسط صمت رئاسي

الراهب بولس الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري:
• أحتج الرهبان على دخول اللوادر للدير وقالوا للمأمور ما تفعلونه هو إرهاب للرهبان وأنكم تساندون الإرهاب.
• الحكومة تشجع الشرطة والأجهزة المحلية على الأعتداء علينا.
• بسبب مشكلة المباني تحرر لي أكثر من 20 محضر من قبل جهاز أمن الدولة وحصلت على أحكامًا بشهرين سجن ولكنها لم تنفذ، وتم تلفيق بعض التهم لي، وحكم عليّ بغرامة 44 مليون جنيه بسبب المباني، و 6 مليون دولار لأجل توصيل خط الغاز!!
• جهاز أمن الدولة أطلق على الدير لقب "الدير المهجور".
• نطالب الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك بالتدخل العاجل لوقف هذه المهزلة والإعتداءات التي تحدث من وقت لآخر على الرهبان بالدير.

كتب: جرجس بشرى – خاص الأقباط متحدون

استمرارًا لسلسلة قمع الحريات الدينية في مصر ومنع الحكومة المصرية للمسيحيين من بناء وإقامة شعائرهم الدينية بدعم من مؤسسة الرئاسة والأجهزة الأمنية والمحلية بالدولة، قامت الأجهزة المحلية مؤخرًا مدعومة بجهاز أمن الدولة بالإعتداء على رهبان عُزل بدير القديس مكاريوس السكندري بوادي الريان بمُحافظة الفيوم، تحسبًا لقيام الرهبان بقيام بأعمال بناء داخل الدير.
وقال الراهب بولس الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري في تصريح خاص للأقباط مُتحدون أن ثلاثة سيارات ولوادر تابعة للأجهزة المحلية مدعومة بقوة أمنية يقودها مأمور مركز شرطة مركز "يوسف الصديق" بالفيوم ويدعى يوسف الخلاوي، وصلت إلى الدير ومنعت بعض السيارات التي كانت تحمل الطوب الأحمر للدير، وقاموا بنزع اللوحات المعدنية للسيارات التي حمّلت الطوب للدير وحجزوها في القسم، وتهجموا على رهبان الدير، وضربوا أبونا زكريا.

والغريب أن مأمور القسم أوقف سيارات وجرارات ولوادر من على الطريق العام لتأتي وتُحمل الطوب من الدير إلى القسم.
وأوضح الراهب بولس أن الحكومة المصرية ما زالت تمتنع عن السماح للرهبان العزل بالبناء في الدير، وقد أرسلنا شكاوى إلى رئيس الجمهورية ورئيس الوزراء ولكن دون جدوى، كما أن محافظ الفيوم متواطئ مع الشرطة والأجهزة المحلية، لأنه عندما ذهب أبونا إليشع المقاري "رئيس الدير" إلى محافظ الفيوم لحل المشكلة قالوا له في المحافظة "مش فاضيين" وتهربوا منه كثيرًا.

وأضاف الراهب بولس أنه بسبب مشكلة المباني تحرر له أكثر من 20 محضر من قبل جهاز أمن الدولة وحصل على أحكامًا بشهرين سجن ولكنها لم تُنفذ، وتم تلفيق بعض التهم له، وحُكم عليه بغرامة 44 مليون جنيه بسبب المباني، و6 مليون دولار لأجل توصيل خط الغاز.

وأكد الراهب بولس أن معه أوراقًا ومستندات رسمية تؤكد ذلك، مشيرًا إلى أن الأجهزة المحلية كانت تريد تكسير خط المياة بالدير.

وأشار الراهب بولس إلى أن الرهبان احتجوا على دخول اللوادر الدير وقالوا للمأمور ما تفعلونه هو إرهاب للرهبان وأنكم تساندون الإرهاب، الأمر الذي جعل المأمور يتراجع لأنه ليس معه إذن من النيابة للقيام بذلك.

وقال الراهب بولس: أنا أتعجب من قيام الأجهزة المحلية ومأمور القسم بالقيام بالتعدي على الرهبان علشان شوية طوب داخلين للدير، فنحن نتعبد لله وتركنا العالم ولسنا تجار مخدرات أو آثار أو مجرمين.

وأكد أن الحكومة تشجع الشرطة والأجهزة المحلية على الإعتداء عليهم.

وطالب الراهب بولس الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك بالتدخل العاجل لوقف هذه المهزلة والإعتداءات التي تحدث من وقت لآخر على الرهبان بالدير والمحاولات المستميتة التي تقوم بها الأجهزة المحلية وجهاز أمن الدولة لمنع قيام أبنية للرهبان بالدير.

يُذكر أن الأب متى المسكين كان قد أرسل الراهب إليشع لتعمير الدير، وأن جهاز أمن الدولة سمح للرهبان بالإقامة بالدير بناءًا على تصريح، حيث طلب جهاز أمن الدولة من الراهب إليشع بعد اقتياده إلى جهاز أمن الدولة بالحصول على تصريح من وزارة البيئة للإقامة بالدير.

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الرهبان يطلقون على هذا الدير بالدير المحفور ولكن جهاز أمن الدولة أطلق عليه الدير المهجور "كما هو مسجل في أمن الدولة"


منقول*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2010)

*رد: أعتداء الشرطة المصرية على رهبان دير الأنبا مكاريوس بالفيوم بمصر*

*ربنا يتصرف ويمد ايده*

*ميرسى استاذى صوت صارخ*
​


----------



## gogocata (25 يناير 2010)

*رد: أعتداء الشرطة المصرية على رهبان دير الأنبا مكاريوس بالفيوم بمصر*

يارب لحد امتى 
انظر لاولادك يارب وتحنن عليهم
لا مكفيهم ضربنا ولا اهانتنا ولا تحيزات فى المدارس والشوارع 
كمان هجوم على الرهبان
ربناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااموجووووووووووووووووووووووووود


----------



## youhnna (25 يناير 2010)

*رد: الأجهزة المحلية تعتدي على رهبان عُزَل بـ"دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري" بـ"وادي الريان" !!!*

*الامر الغريب
اننا نجد على كل طريق عمومى من يقفون ومعهم صندوق تبرع لبناء مسجد
الى متى تظل العنصرية والتمييز ضد الاقباط واماكن عبادتهم
ربنا يتصرف*​


----------



## BITAR (25 يناير 2010)

*رد: الأجهزة المحلية تعتدي على رهبان عُزَل بـ"دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري" بـ"وادي الريان" !!!*

*انتوا فاهمين غلط*
*هى دى الوحده الوطنيه*
*(الامن والرهبان)*
*بعد *
*الهلال والصليب*

*يا ترى راحه لفين يا مصر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2010)

*رد: الأجهزة المحلية تعتدي على رهبان عُزَل بـ"دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري" بـ"وادي الريان" !!!*

*كتب: جرجس بشرى - خاص الأقباط متحدون
في متابعة لأحدث التطورات التي تحدث بدير القديس الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري بوادي الريان بمحافظة الفيوم، أكد الراهب بولس الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري في تصريح خاص لـ"الأقباط متحدون" أن الدير ورهبانه العزل ما زالوا يتعرضون لإرهاب جهاز أمن الدولة، وأن سيارات النقل التي كانت تحمل بعض الطوب للدير ما زالت محجوزة بقسم شرطة قرية "يوسف الصديق"، بالفيوم وأن الدير قد علم أن هناك تلفيات تحدث لهذه السيارات، وأن أصحاب هذه السيارات يتعرضون لقطع أرزاقهم وقوت أولادهم.

أشار الراهب بولس إلى أنه في الوقت الذي كان يُلقي فيه الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك خطابه أمس ويتحدث عن الوحدة والوطنية وعدم التهاون مع من ينتهكونها، كان رهبان الدير وخدامه البالغ عددهم 83، يعيشون حالة من الإرهاب من قبل أجهزة الدولة، مؤكدًا على أن كلام الرئيس عن الوحدة الوطنية ما هو إلا شعارات بعيدة عن التطبيق العملي وهي فقط لأجل حفظ ماء وجه الحكومة المصرية أمام المجتمع الدولي، مؤكدًا أن الرئيس لا يهمه المسيحيين، ولكن يهمه فقط البقاء على كرسيه، كما أوضح الراهب بولس أن الراهب إليشع قد توجه أمس عقب وقوع الحادث إلى مديرية الأمن، وهناك تم تهديده من قبل مدير الأمن الذي قال له: "ممكن أهد لك مباني الدير"، إلا أنه أحاله في النهاية إلى جهاز شئون البيئة لكي يسمح له بتصريح بالبناء، وأكد الراهب بولس أن جهاز البيئة متواطئ مع جهاز أمن الدولة ومحافظ بني سويف في الامتناع عن إعطاء تراخيص بالبناء في الدير، كما كشف الراهب بولس أن جهاز شئون البيئة يمتنع عن إعطائنا تصريح بالبناء بحجة أن المكان محمية طبيعية وممنوع البناء عليها، وفي ذات الوقت سمح لرجل أعمال ببناء حمام سباحة ومبنيين واستراحة على بعد 5 كم من الدير، وألمح الراهب بولس أن رجل الأعمال هذا له نفوذه ويريد التوسع في مشروعه السياحي وتسانده كافة الأجهزة المحلية والمسئولة في ذلك في حين تمتنع هذه الأجهزة عن السماح ببناء يتعبد فيه الرهبان لله ويقيمون فيه شعائرهم الدينية بحرية.

وطالب الراهب بولس بإلغاء جهاز أمن الدولة المصري وتأسيس جهاز يحل محله يسمى "جهاز مكافحة الإرهاب" ليعيش المصريون جميعهم في سلام، مؤكدًا على أن جهاز أمن الدولة المصري وُجِد لإرهاب المسيحيين المصريين واستكمال مسيرة الرئيس الراحل محمد أنور السادات في أسلمة الدولة المصرية، كما طالب الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بأن تجعل المعونات الخارجية لمصر مشروطة بإلغاء جهاز أمن الدولة وإحلال جهاز لمكافحة الإرهاب محله.

هذا وقد أكد الراهب بولس على أن مأمور قسم قرية "يوسف الصديق" بمحافظة الفيوم ويدعى "يوسف الخلاوي" كان قد اعتدى على الرهبان والدير دون إذن من النيابة ويتعمد دائما الدير، وأكد على أنه والرهبان مستعدون أن يستشهدوا على اسم السيد المسيح من أجل أن تعيش الأجيال القادمة في أمن وسلام.*


----------



## النهيسى (26 يناير 2010)

*رد: الأجهزة المحلية تعتدي على رهبان عُزَل بـ"دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري" بـ"وادي الريان" !!!*

*هقول أيه أختى الغاليه

ربنا موجود

شكرا للخبر


أنا حزين جدا

لكن هقول مع أبونا مكارى يونان .. منتظر ردك يارب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: الأجهزة المحلية تعتدي على رهبان عُزَل بـ"دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري" بـ"وادي الريان" !!!*


----------

